# Horse hip pain?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles.
I hope whatever it is is minor.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps she pulled something during the race and it took a while to become inflamed enough to cause the soreness. She may be better off moving about rather than confined as it improves circulation.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Does she have full range of motion? Can she pick her leg up to her belly? If so, it makes a hip dislocation more remote. We had a pony at the clinic I taught in Canada dislocate her hip. She exhibited similar symptoms, though probably more severe. We were able to relocate the hip after a LOT of team work. The vet wasn't too sure we would be able to do it at all.

Has a vet seen the horse? In the case if a dislocation, it is the sooner the better for a good outcome.

Good luck and I sure hope it is just a mild strain.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

She was even better after the night in her stall and the NSAID, but still not normal. When i checked on her last night she had an audible click to her left hip when I asked her to move her haunches to the right. She moved and didn't show signs of pain, but there was a noise that was never present before  The vet is coming out at 4 pm to take a look at her.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hoping whatever is wrong isn't too serious! Also keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for all the well wishes. SHe walked and trotted out normal for the vet and had her normal spunky personality back for the first time yesterday. The clicking in the hip was still there intermittently though. Stall rest adn antiinflammatories until sat then walk/trot under saddle sat and if she is still sound canter on sun. If clicking continues she recommended an xray. She said she was in great shape and fit otherwise which was good to hear. I am going to get her a massage (vet approved of it) and start her on a joint supplement. Hoping all goes back to normal.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Good to hear.
My horse Icky makes so many cracks & pops it's hard to tell where they originate. She's always been like that & is sound so I'm used to it.
I can understand your concern though when something strange just starts like that.
I hope this is nothing to worry about.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Those massges work wonders! Hope it works for gem!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe try a chiropractor? 

When I first got my mare, her hip was out of place and would refuse to lope. If she would, she would buck repeatedly. I watched her try to lope in the pasture with the other horses and it was terribly stiff. I was rubbing her over one day to see if there was pain anywhere and she got angry when I got to her hip. My BO at the time suggest a chiro, who came up and said her hip was out of place and popped it back in.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

How is Gem doing?


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

She is doing ok. I rode her over the weekend jsut walk/trot in the indoor arena and she moved out just fine. She was very spunky having had 2 weeks off and been on stall rest for a week. Sunday she had a massage adn the lady said she was tight in the left buttock, but she didn't express any pain with even the deep massage. She is a pretty tough girl though and hides pain well. She still seemed a little stiff to me and the clicking is still there. I have been on call all week and haven't made it home before 10 pm, so unfortunately I haven't been able to ride her again to see. Work just always gets in the way. I need to get a joint supplement and see if that doesn't help some. Thanks for asking!!!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm glad she's better. I really like her & her independent nature.
Adding MSM to her diet couldn't hurt. It's a good anti-inflammatory & doesn't cause stomach problems but you probably know that.


----------

